# I almost killed my horse today (with pictures!)



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Photo with Ashley the hero! She had mud clumps under her HELMET and streaking down her face. Holding Zierra's badly damaged shoe.









Zierra lives to eat another meal!









Eve, the newly discovered hero!









Justus, the gamest pony you've ever met!









OUR HEROS!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm surprised she didn't get more damage than she did.
Extra treats for the horses today


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Last year, two girls weren't so lucky when their horse went down in the SAME bog. Almost broke his leg and was laid up for months, they had to sic DOGS on him to convince him to get out, there's just NO way to get leverage and pull.

We're going back with warning signs. I don't know what freak of nature marks a public horse trail through a marsh with bog holes, but it's happened a few too many times already for nobody to do anything about this.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Omg those photos made me cry. You are blessed today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow... that is amzing. Im so glad she was able to get out, thank goodness for such faithful horses.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

In fl we have lots of swamps. they are very dangerouse. I used to ride a trail where it went around the swamp. I was always seeing dead animals floating around in it. I've also herd ofr horses and riders dieing in there to. I'm glad you guys are alright. you might want to have her looked at by a vet just in case.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

What a bunch of brave girls! We had a similar situation a few months back while riding my friends paint on a routine trail ride. We got down in the bog where we hadnt ridden since summer. It was winter and the bog got deeper. Poor izzy went in over his back. I had muck up to my belly button. He stayed calm (unlike izzy!) and I felt him gather himself and LAUNCH out of the bog onto solid ground. I was soooo scared! I can only imagine how you felt! What a great job you guys did!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

How scary, I am so glad everybody is OK. Those Arabians are tough critters, I hope she is OK tomorrow and not sore at all.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

That would have been absolutely terrifying. I've always been scared of that happening - Ever since I read 'The Quicksand Pony'. 

I'm glad you guys got out ok - it's time like those that really test the mettle of our horses, i'm glad they came through for you. 

Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Scary scary. At least she got out okay. I did something similar with Jester but I had to hold into his tail and he hauled me out because I was alone riding by the lake and we just sunk almost instantly. No warning. I was in worse shape than him though, and thank god for that. I can only vaguely imagine how freaked you must have been.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> Last year, two girls weren't so lucky when their horse went down in the SAME bog. Almost broke his leg and was laid up for months, they had to sic DOGS on him to convince him to get out, there's just NO way to get leverage and pull.


Sorry, confused by this. If you knew there was this problem there why did you take your horse thru there?


So glad everyone is OK.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Sorry, confused by this. If you knew there was this problem there why did you take your horse thru there?
> 
> 
> So glad everyone is OK.


 
That thought ran through my mind too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been there. We needed a back hoe to get the old boy out. It really is scary and I'm sure you worried all night long and didn't feel better until you saw her this morning. I'm glad she's ok. Scary stuff huh?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My friends always want to ride/swim into the flooded cornfields and regular fields around here. As small of a chance as it is that my horse could sink in the muddy mess below the water it has always terrified me so I refuse to go in. Unless it's a deep creek, easy river, or a small lake that is known to be completely safe I don't trust it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Micky
Horses are natural born swimmers. The size of their chest and lungs give them a significant bouancy aid. But bogs are not included.

I have swum on horse back whilst sitting in the saddle in a lake and in the sea - that's where the waves come in. No problems.
The horses were swimming along and me, well I was up in the saddle as though on a canoe.

The horse's hooves make a naturally shaped paddle and a horse can swim for hours - it is the temperature of the water that makes the difference. Be careful of very cold water.

But bogs - oh be careful. We have moors in Britain and they can be fun to ride. But if you are mounted on a local horse then they know what to be careful of and bogs are such things. If the terrain is boggy then let the horse choose the way and listen to it.

I won't ever take my own horse across to the moors where the bogs are. She would not know the way out.

Two of the memorable moments in my life with horses are associated with bogs. In both cases the horses went down into the bogs to their knees with me still mounted. To get off or not to get off - that was the question. 
I am still here so we - that's the horses (William & Puddy) and me -, must have made the right decisions. 
And by the look of those photos - so did you make the right decisions. Well done. 
Give that horse of yours a special treat. 

PS Get those signposts changed.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so glad everyone is okay. My heart was pounding just reading about it. Those horses need a good treat. And here's hoping your mare doesn't now have an intense fear of water.

Lesson learned though, eh? Don't ever take a horse through unknown water. My friend took her horse into water once, but there was boards with nails sticking out under the surface, and when her mare fell [also an Arab, who handled the whole situation quite well] she gouged her knee open. It's amazing that she's sound as a dime today.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Sorry, confused by this. If you knew there was this problem there why did you take your horse thru there?
> 
> 
> So glad everyone is OK.


I didn't until AFTER which is a huge part of why I'm so angry. If this has happened BEFORE, why is the trail not marked with a warning? Shay-la found this information out when she asked for help, and wisely chose to hold it from me until Zierra was safe. We are returning this week with warning signs to put at the shore of the marsh.

After posting the photos and map on Facebook, another friend of mine freaked because she almost crossed the same marsh/bog a couple days ago, but her horse wisely refused to cross.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's hard to tell on trail. A friend of mine went to cross a creek and ended up calling a tow truck to get her old boy out. My pond was perfectly safe until we had a bad rainstorm that washed the caldren pipe away. I had no idea how swampy it had gotten, within just a few days time.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think I'm annoyed because from the sound of the ranch hands, this happens on a somewhat frequent basis. They just completely re-marked all trails this year, so is it really that difficult to put up a warning sign saying it COULD be boggy? I guess it was very stupid on my own behalf, but these trails are completely manicured by the province (being a provincial park) and checked regularly. I could understand if we ventured off on our own, but this was a clearly marked (and recently RE-MARKED) trail specifically designated for horses and hikers.

I definitely know better, but I never would have tried it if it hadn't been designated. And I understand people not realizing it IS boggy, but this has happened on numerous occasions now over the last several years so that's a somewhat lousy excuse, they DO know it happens.

I know it's nobody's fault but my own for being so naive, it's just hard to not be annoyed, knowing others have endured this EXACT same thing and nothing has ever been done.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, my heart was pounding reading that story. Great job on everyones bravery, especially the three year old! 

I think the saying should be "Horses; mans best friend, they just can't sleep on the end of the bed." 

I'm so glad everyone is alright.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

What a harrowing story. Sort of amazing Zierra escaped with just a bent shoe, and no one else was injured.

You ALL acted admirably in response to the situation. I agree, I would somehow find a way to put up a horse-eating bog warning, if possible. If it happens so often no one should really have a problem with someone putting up a sign? Or is there some sort of regulation that prohibits one from erecting like, maybe a small signpost on the side of the trail?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Shay-las mom wants me to blow up the photo of Zierra laying in the bog to 8 x 10 and mount it on a sign that just says "CAREFUL". :lol: Ashley updated her Facebook with "Stupid horse-stealing bogs" so I think we're going to make a sign that says "WARNING! Dangerous horse-stealing bog ahead!" and have a photo of Zierra underneath.

Everyone is great today. No swelling, no heat, good legs, and everyone got a deep liniment massage on their legs and muscles today just for extra measure.

It looks as if I may be able to restore my saddle to some degree of usability, although the leather is completely water stained. That's what I get for trying to battle bogs with a rough out show saddle I guess! It may end up looking even better because it already had water stains on it from sweat and crossing water!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like you handled yourselves admirably. I love the idea of blowing up the horse photo for the sign! Sure would get the point across.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank God everyone is okay. So sorry you had to go through it, but happy you're all right.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Scariest moment ever answering your phone call...but knowing how freaked out and scared you were, it was all I could do to try keeping you calm. Like I commented on FB, I couldn't be more proud of Eve and Justus...I kind of expected for Justus to give her all, but Eve gleefully surprised me! And Zierra's the arab with neverending spirit and human loyalty. Brought a tear to my eye lastnight imagining Ashley laying with her, holding her nose above the water to let her rest, then HEAVING herself out and WAITING for her to catch up and mount...heartwarming in heindsight. 

A warning sign will be up by next weekend, plain stupid NOT to have one already considering it's a groomed and marked for hiking and horses...we plan to fix that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Feets (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, that is scary... it's a good thing she didn't flail and she stayed calm... could have been really bad

Although if that happened to MY horse, the last thing on my mind would be to snap pictures... I'd be frantic trying to get help


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm so glad everyone was okay.

I'm amazed they made the trail right through there. Maybe email the local riding club and warn them, they'd be sure to get the word out.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad to hear it ended well. That had to be terrifying.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

There were definitely angels looking out for you. Only a pony would have been tough enough to go that distance 3 times. Give her a treat for me.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

O.O WOW you guys are super super lucky!!!! And congrats to the hero horses


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow. This exact thing happened to my best friend when she was growing up. Terrifying.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Holy crap! How scary - I got goose bumps. Man I hope they do something about flagging off that area! That would make me so angry!

I am so glad you are okay. It's a real testament to horses, that's for **** sure.


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

What a great testimony to the bravery of the people and horses involved. So scary, I can't imagine, but I'm relieved to hear that it has a happy ending and that everyone is okay. When I read the part of her getting out of the bog, that really made me smile for the first time today


----------



## simplyes53 (Jul 2, 2010)

omg my heart was heavy reading the post...then the pics (well lets say i almost passed out). lol. i am so glad u and the horses are ok. what a scary ordeal.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Feets said:


> Wow, that is scary... it's a good thing she didn't flail and she stayed calm... could have been really bad
> 
> Although if that happened to MY horse, the last thing on my mind would be to snap pictures... I'd be frantic trying to get help


Are you f***ing KIDDING me? I was STRANDED in a friggin swamp for an HOUR waiting for help before I made the excruciating decision to leave the 15 year old CHILD behind and go for help because nobody knew where we were!

Keep your effing opinions to yourself you brain dead COW if you DARE to call into question my loyalty, love and decisions for my horse.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Feets said:


> Although if that happened to MY horse, the last thing on my mind would be to snap pictures... I'd be frantic trying to get help


Hey now, you weren't there. You can tell from reading the original post that MM truly did everything she could to help her horse. Heck, if I were in the same situation I'd probably take a picture or two myself. When will something like that happen again? Hopefully never.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

And trust me, she WAS frantically trying to get help...took me 20 minutes to get to the ranch and talk to the owner. Wouldn't rent me a horse because "his horses don't know how to pull!" so I had to get Eve out of the pasture and saddle up, attached as many leads and lungelines as I could tie on and then MM got back with Justus to talk to the owner herself...

When you're playing the waiting game with your horse down in a swamp, you've got nothing but time.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I think MM kind of over reacted to that comment.. yeah it was an unnecessary thing to say.... but still calling someone a brain dead cow is a little... well... uncalled for... 

I just read this story to my roommates and they thought it was amazing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow MM. I completely missed this thread the first time around. That is such a horrible feeling for your horse to be trapped in a spot like that and you know there isn't anything you can do except pray and plead with them to keep fighting. Your tale brought tears to my eyes more than once, not only with the fear for beautiful Zierra, but also the heart and loyalty of Ashley, Justus, Shay-la, and Eve (not to mention Zierra's iron will, of course ). I am so glad that everyone got out virtually unscathed. How horrifying.


----------



## Western2English (Oct 26, 2011)

That's scary!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

This thread is from 2010
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

How awful! I'm glad everyone's ok!!

Edit - just saw it's a two year old thread. Sorry.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Horses are just the most freakin' amazing creatures ever! Good job to all concerned, everyone kept their cool when it counted and did just an awesome effort to save that lovely mare. Hate that you had such a close call, but LOVE reading stories where horses are such obvious heroes.

OOOPS, I didn't notice the date either, but it's still a whale of a tale!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've had two close calls. **** scary!
Glad to hear everyone made it out okay.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Bravo to both of you girls and your poor horse. I think the sign with the pic of your horse is a great idea. So glad everyone made it out ok .... you are very lucky! Your saddle isn't so lucky.....sorry!!

Oh well crud...just saw that everyone is posting it is old. Guess I need to read a little closer!!


----------

